# Bride Leaves Empty Seat For Late Son, Cries When She Sees Who Takes It.



## Robert59 (Jan 17, 2021)

The day was always expected to be bittersweet. She knew there would be tears and plenty of nostalgia. But when she spotted an unexpected guest, her heart started to race. This person had not been invited. And he took a very special chair.


----------



## Dana (Jan 17, 2021)

OK, now I'm in tears. So sad and happy at the same time.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 17, 2021)

Me too....moping up tears.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2021)

Me three!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 18, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> The day was always expected to be bittersweet. She knew there would be tears and plenty of nostalgia. But when she spotted an unexpected guest, her heart started to race. This person had not been invited. And he took a very special chair.


Oh my gosh!!!!!  How beautiful was THAT????


----------



## Pepper (Jan 18, 2021)

Goosebumps & chills. Beautiful Robert.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 18, 2021)

Wow! Just WOW!! Now I'm teary eyed.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2021)

Very touching


----------

